# For those who bought an '04 e46....



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

I was just curious with the e90 looking to debut at the end of the year (right?), how do you feel about making the decision to buy an e46 now? How does the new e90 affect the value of our e46's that would bought this year? Half of me feels that I'm buying a new but outdated car and the other half really couldn't 
care less cuz I'm getting an awesome machine to drive, regardless. :dunno: 

BTW... I'm taking re-delivery today!!!! YAHHOO!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

solsurfr said:


> I was just curious with the e90 looking to debut at the end of the year (right?), how do you feel about making the decision to buy an e46 now? How does the new e90 affect the value of our e46's that would bought this year?
> [...snip...]
> BTW... I'm taking re-delivery today!!!! YAHHOO!!! :thumbup:


First off, congrats on redelivery, solsurfr!

On your question, I don't have a problem with it at all. Although I've seen a bunch of pictures of what the e90 is supposed to look like, I'm still unsure of what the production model will look like. And all the pics I've seen are front, front 3/4, or side. Still haven't seen a good shot of the back, so I still don't know how Bangle-ized it is. Also, I've always been leery of buying a car in its first production year. Even a BMW is going to have kinks that will need to be worked out, many of which are not discovered until it is put through mass production. Finally, as you acknowledge, the e46 is still a beautiful car, with great performance and styling. So all in all, I'm quite happy to have an e46 -- or at least I will be in a couple months when I finally do have it.


----------



## numbersguy (May 21, 2003)

solsurfr said:


> the other half really couldn't
> care less cuz I'm getting an awesome machine to drive, regardless.


If the E90 is a significantly better driver then a lot of us will be sorry we pulled the trigger on an E46. What are the chances of that?

In the looks department your E46 will look as good in a few years as it does today if you take care of it. I see some head-turning E30s on the street now and then.

Bottom line, if you love the E90 you can get a decent price on your E46 in two or three years and get one by the time some of the new model bugs are worked out.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I love the look of the E46 and in 10 years it will still look brand new in my eyes. 

Since I plan on having the car for a loooong time resale value isn't a concern.


----------



## mscoins (Oct 11, 2003)

No regrets concerning my purchase which was based on what was available at the time, not what might be available in the future.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

One of the things I've really noticed since my bimmerphile conversion is how many older series models I still see around that look GREAT. H-town is full of older E36's and E30's, with a little TLC, they still look like new. I too am guilty of often wanting the latest thing, but that's tempered with actually liking it when it comes out. I hedged my bets somewhat by getting a M coupe. Its new model introduction will likely lag a year or two behind the first E90 sedans so I've got a few more years. Also the possibility that the the new M replacement will skyrocket in price and the fact that the present model is so universally accepted makes me feel safer in my decision.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

My 330i is on a ship. I decided to lease partially due to the probable drop in resale value when the E90 comes out. When my lease is up, the E90 should be in its second year of production which should be a good time to get one. Also, with respect to when the E90 comes out, this months Car and Driver is still saying model year 06 for its debut.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm hoping that E90 won't hit these shores till 2006 because I want to buy another E46 and new car is not in the budget for next year.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

solsurfr said:


> I was just curious with the e90 looking to debut at the end of the year (right?), how do you feel about making the decision to buy an e46 now? How does the new e90 affect the value of our e46's that would bought this year? Half of me feels that I'm buying a new but outdated car and the other half really couldn't
> care less cuz I'm getting an awesome machine to drive, regardless. :dunno:
> 
> BTW... I'm taking re-delivery today!!!! YAHHOO!!! :thumbup:


Sweet on getting it back.

No worries. First off, is the E90 actually coming at the end of the year? Second, since I'd want a convertible, it would be at least another year off anyway. So, I'm not really concerned. Which is probably obvious, since I was still driving my E30 until last year.


----------



## mallards (Oct 30, 2003)

.... na ....

i got my 03 325i because i liked the looks of it, not because i was trying burn money ...

the value of a normal car will always go down w/ time ...

Ben


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm going to be very curious as to when the E90 is coming out. I would like to order a car and plan on getting one sometime around September of 05. I hope it's out by then so I can make my decision.


----------



## Shamrock (Sep 4, 2003)

No regrets. I needed a new car at the time. 1st model year is not the best idea (IMHO). I saw the new 5er and was not impressed by the look -- I liked the size and overall design of the e46.


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

Here is my take

I think there is always something better out there if you can wait, in that case you will never buy a car.

Anyway, I still like E46 alot. I figured I just settle with it.

eel


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I ordered an E46 in January 04 and should have it in 2 - 3 weeks. I decided to get the E46 because I wanted the "experience" of owning one. The E46 is regarded as one of the best in the industry and even if I like the E90 I wouldn't want one until the 3rd+ production year. Having a new model car in the first year has some disadvantages. 

1) Everyone is interested in seeing it and therefore you will always worry when you park it because people will be checking it out all the time. 

2) The dealerships often don't have parts or fully trained techs in the first year so if you get unlucky and have some problems the car it will be a hassle. 

3) Often by the 2 - 3rd production year the car will undergo some kind of revision that improves upon it (just look at what happened to the E46 after 2 model years). 

4) I love the way the grill integrates into the hood especially with the wider grills on the facelifted models and I'm pretty sure the E90 won't have this. 

5) If the E90 is better then the E46 it won't be by a huge margin anyway since the E46 is already a magnificent car.

6) If I really love the E90 I can get one in 4 years and in the meantime enjoy the E46 and that is a win - win proposition.


----------



## deadarmadillo (Feb 21, 2004)

Initial post (first time for everything, right?) I took delivery of my 2004 330i ZHP Wednesday, and never had any doubts about ordering an E46. It replaces my E46 328 I was forced to sell three years ago when the AF sent me to Japan. The reason I felt so positive about the 330i? I've hated everything Bangle has done to date with the product line, and I cannot believe the E90 will be any different :tsk: . I forsee some version of the God-awful I-drive, more electronic interfaces to remove us from the driving experience, and butt-ugly styling. Maybe I'll be proven wrong (wouldn't be the first time, after all), but until I've got proof positive, I'll smile every mile in the 330. And it is a great car, but that's another thread.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks for all the feedback. I just got home from my re-delivery and I am still smiling!  I'll post a summary of the re-delivery soon. I am certainly in the majority when it comes to the e46. I couldn't be happier at the moment. But I do suffer from G.A.S. quite often. G.A.S is a term we musicians use when we feel a need to buy a new guitar or any new musical toy. It stands for Guitar Acquistion Syndrome. In this case, I may have G.A.S for the e90 but right now, I couldn't be happier. I'm still riding high. Plus, it seems as though the e90 will creep up in price. Are the days of the $27,800 base model price over for the 3-series? If that is the case, then I'm REALLy glad I pulled the trigger this year. I saved over $5K in this purchase.


Bring on the e90! I'll be ready for it in another 5-8 years  !


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

i read in roundel so time back that the last production year of a model series tends to be the most reliable. makes sense . . . BMW has figured out or fixed most of the problems.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

rumratt said:


> You're not even out of school yet and you're planning your NEXT BMW purchase details already?


What's wrong with planning ahead?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Magna said:


> i read in roundel so time back that the last production year of a model series tends to be the most reliable. makes sense . . . BMW has figured out or fixed most of the problems.


Yeah-- I actually think the last MY is the best one to buy-- assuming you keep the car for a while-- you'll generally get a very reliable car, w/ more features than previous years and a good price. If I were in the market for a car, I'd definitely buy an e46 instead of waing for the e90-- which I'm sure will be bigger, more cheaply made and uglier inside and out.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

NASA43 said:


> My 330i is on a ship. I decided to lease partially due to the probable drop in resale value when the E90 comes out. .


I don't see this as a problem whatsoever. Maybe you meant private sales. Maybe, maybe not, but I really don't see it as a problem.

As for the E46, I love it. I am like everyone else here. Anxious to see what the E90 has to offer but a bit cautious about the way Bangle has taken the line. I am not worried about the performance of the E90. I am not into the i-drive thing. I like to keep things simple. If I end up staying with my E46, I see myself being content for years to come. In fact, I'll end up like the E36 guys who think their cars are better than ours anyway!


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

robg said:


> Yeah-- I actually think the last MY is the best one to buy-- assuming you keep the car for a while-- you'll generally get a very reliable car, w/ more features than previous years and a good price. If I were in the market for a car, I'd definitely buy an e46 instead of waing for the e90-- which I'm sure will be bigger, more cheaply made and uglier inside and out.


Oh please please please let this be true!!!


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

I don't think newer always means better. As an example, my beater is a 1995 Integra GS-R. I was hoping to replace it with a successor, which happened to be the RSX. Frankly, the RSX does nothing for me, while my Integra still puts smiles on my face.

While it is nice to have the latest technology, you just have to really like the car you buy. If it happens to be the older model, then so be it. But you'll still love the way the car looks and drives. I can't think of another car that has a more classic and timeless look than the e46. If there is any car out there that will age well, it is this one.

In fact, I'll be that the Bangle cars will age faster than the e46. Funky fads never age as well as classic styles. Slacks have always been around, but parachute pants have come and gone


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

xspeedy said:


> I don't think newer always means better. As an example, my beater is a 1995 Integra GS-R. I was hoping to replace it with a successor, which happened to be the RSX. Frankly, the RSX does nothing for me, while my Integra still puts smiles on my face.
> 
> While it is nice to have the latest technology, you just have to really like the car you buy. If it happens to be the older model, then so be it. But you'll still love the way the car looks and drives. I can't think of another car that has a more classic and timeless look than the e46. If there is any car out there that will age well, it is this one.
> 
> In fact, I'll be that the Bangle cars will age faster than the e46. Funky fads never age as well as classic styles. Slacks have always been around, but parachute pants have come and gone


1000% Agree! :thumbup:


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

I am in a similar boat, but it's a little more confusing. I had planned on doing Euro Delivery on an e46 in Nov. '04 on my honeymoon (my finacee loves cars too, especially BMWs). We both love the e46, but it's starting to look like those first e90s _could _ hit the shores in early-ish 2005 (I know it's not definite yet). Anyway, we plan to keep the car for 8 - 10 years, so resale isn't the issue. But it would be awfully nice to have a new e90 that still looks like a new car for most of our ownership.

I have a friend who bought a 2000 e46 in late '99, and she's _loved _ the fact that the car still looks fresh and new.

It's going to be a tough choice because before we have all the information on the e90, we'll probably have to make a choice: a) make travel plans and order the e46 for euro delivery or b) plan something else for the honeymoon, and pick up an e90 for euro delivery as soon as we can.

While I'm no Bangle fan exactly, I like the Z4 better than the Z3, and I like the new 6-series. I don't like the new 7 over the previous one, but it seems that there's a trend occuring that the latest designs are a little less "bangle-ized" and looking better. The new 1-series looks decent too, from what I can tell.

Sorry, that was longer than I meant to write. I'm just really excited about getting a new BMW, and a little disappointed that I'm not quite sure what it will be.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

NASA43 said:


> My 330i is on a ship. I decided to lease partially due to the probable drop in resale value when the E90 comes out. When my lease is up, the E90 should be in its second year of production which should be a good time to get one. Also, with respect to when the E90 comes out, this months Car and Driver is still saying model year 06 for its debut.


BMW changes its models every 8 years. Last E39 was a 1996-2004 model. (there arent any 2003 E60***8217;s since they were all 2004 modesl even if they were sold late 2003.

Similarly, the E34 was a 1988-1996 model.

Also, the E36 was a 1991-1999 model, but changed late 1998. So, say there is a 1999 year date, the E90 will be introduced, say 1998 + 8 = 2006. So Second half of 2005.

Correct me if I am wrong on this one.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

Fifty_Cent said:


> BMW changes its models every 8 years. Last E39 was a 1996-2004 model. (there arent any 2003 E60***8217;s since they were all 2004 modesl even if they were sold late 2003.
> 
> Similarly, the E34 was a 1988-1996 model.
> 
> ...


I'm no BMW historian, but from what I've read, it's true that some models have gone 8 years, but generally it is 7-ish (remember that each body shape, sedan, coupe, etc., do not come out all at once, so I'm saying usually the sedan is 7 years, the coupe is 7 years, but they don't all start and end at once). And there are certainly variations. The point being that nothing is certain until BMW announces the release date.


----------



## Scrith (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm extremely happy with my 2004 330i ZHP and have no regrets whatsoever. If I do purchase an E90, it will almost certainly be the M or ZHP version of the sedan, which probably won't be available during the first year of production anyway. Also, I would be very hesitant to buy a first-year model of a car, no matter what people here say about BMW reliability. It really does seem like it takes BMW 2-3 years to work out the kinks in a new model, which is about the time I'd probably consider my next purchase.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

I bought a 2004 E46 last year and will probably another this summer (for my wife). I am happy that the E46 is still available. I don't like any of the new Bangle BMWs (5,6,7 X3 and Z4) so I have no reason to believe I will like the new 3.


----------



## belsouth (Aug 16, 2003)

I leased my '04 325i in December so I'm locked in until December, '07. No regrets, I'm pleased with the car so far. I'm thinking, by the time I'm ready to lease or buy in '07, the bugs will be worked out of the E90. I will upgrade to either a 330 or M3 or whatever the designations are at that time.

My only regret is getting screwed on my lease money factor which, I'm told, almost decreased by 50% in January. This after I took delivery in late December.


----------



## belsouth (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm, actually, locked in until December of 2006. Too much wine tonight, I guess ;-)


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

*On the '04 E46...*

Welcome to my first post. I'm also the proud new owner of a 2004 E46 (330ci convertible). This is my favorite bimmer forum so far; I've been lurking around since I got my first ever BMW about a month ago. I finally decided to pop my cherry on the forums here because this is an interesting topic, and one that I thought about a LOT before I finally decided to buy one of my dream cars this year (almost one of my ultimate dream cars; I decided not to shell out the extra $15K for an M3 convertible!). My baby still has less than 300 mi. on the odometer and I am still loving every sight, touch, feel, and smell of my first bimmer.

As a long time car enthusiast, I have always thought that the last of a long production run of a truly "classic" car is the best example to buy and ultimately the most desirable of any year for that model. A great example to illustrate this point: the 1967 Corvette. The last year of production for the body style, it is considered by many to be the best and most desirable of all "midyear" Corvettes. Of course some prefer as a matter of individual reasons some other years (like the '63 "split window" for sheer uniqueness), but the '67 is the most refined in terms of styling (that "big block" hood is awesome), and the most advanced technologically. To this day it is the most valuable of all midyear corvettes (and don't forget the '68 Stingray Corvette is thought of as junk, another example of the first year of a new design being the worst to buy!). Another good example: the '69 Camaro, the best looking of all first generation Camaros, even though it only had an initial 3-year run. A design that was truly perfected before the shift to the lesser (IMHO) 2nd generation in the second half of 1970. European cars? How about the 1989 560SL, still a classic SL roadster and after almost a 20 year (!) production run and the most advanced and the one I would want. I would take it over '90 500SL if they were both in the exact same condition.

So I think the '04 E46 is a great example of this. All E46 Convertibles are beautiful, but I'm glad I waited. I love the subtle styling updates on the coupe/convertibles this year! I love the little techno advances, like those awesome LED tail lights and amazing adaptive headlights (I was marveling just tonight after it got dark driving my car how amazing those "road scanning" Xenon headlights are!) I've loved the E46 period, for many years; it has definitely earned the title of "classic." I don't see how anyone's opinion of this great car could change with the new E90 coming out next year (honestly from the photos I've seen I'm not that crazy about the looks yet as it is anyway). My only worry is that it looks like (from what I've read) the production release will be delayed for the coupe/convertible and it looks like there will be a 2005 E46. I would be disappointed if I don't end up with the last year of the E46, but at least I know from BMW history that they won't make anymore styling changes before the end of production. To put it simply: the car is gorgeous now and it always will be!

:thumbup:

--Jonathan


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I love the little techno advances, like those awesome LED tail lights and amazing adaptive headlights (I was marveling just tonight after it got dark driving my car how amazing those "road scanning" Xenon headlights are!) --Jonathan[/QUOTE]

I thought the Xenon headlights were auto-leveling, but not adaptive on the 04's? (I have a 330i on order which I should get in 2 - 3 weeks)


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

> I thought the Xenon headlights were auto-leveling, but not adaptive on the 04's? (I have a 330i on order which I should get in 2 - 3 weeks)


From bmwusa.com:
Headlamps, Xenon • 325i, 325iT, 325xi, 325xiT
(Headlamps are Adaptive on 325Ci & 325Cic)


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

solsurfr said:


> From bmwusa.com:
> Headlamps, Xenon • 325i, 325iT, 325xi, 325xiT
> (Headlamps are Adaptive on 325Ci & 325Cic)


That sucks :thumbdwn: You only get adaptive headlights on the coupes. On the sedan it's not even an option  Oh well I guess that's the price I'll have to pay because I need 4 doors. Adaptive headlights sound like a really good thing, I would have liked to have them. I guess I'll have to wait until my next car after the 330i, but that's not going to be anytime soon.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

JonathanIT said:


> Welcome to my first post.


And welcome to the 'fest!

If your first post is an indication of things to come, we're all in for a treat. I agree with you 110%.

Give that man a cookie! :thumbup:


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

JonathanIT said:


> ...As a long time car enthusiast, I have always thought that the last of a long production run of a truly "classic" car is the best example to buy and ultimately the most desirable of any year for that model... --Jonathan


Welcome to Bimmerfest! I agree with you totally about classic cars. And I do think that the e46 is and will be a classic. However, this is a generalization, I don't think that the more desirable aspect of it really kicks in until many years down the line, as in the examples you mentioned. For me, I am still planning on doing Euro Delivery on an e46 in the fall. But because I like cars so much, I'm worried that a few years into it, I'll really want an e90. The problem is, I want to keep this BMW for 8 - 10 years. I don't want to end up wishing I had waited, especially when it looks like my e46 could arrive only a few months for the first e90s do. Ho-hum....what to do?


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

Jim H said:


> Welcome to Bimmerfest! I agree with you totally about classic cars. And I do think that the e46 is and will be a classic. However, this is a generalization, I don't think that the more desirable aspect of it really kicks in until many years down the line, as in the examples you mentioned. For me, I am still planning on doing Euro Delivery on an e46 in the fall. But because I like cars so much, I'm worried that a few years into it, I'll really want an e90. The problem is, I want to keep this BMW for 8 - 10 years. I don't want to end up wishing I had waited, especially when it looks like my e46 could arrive only a few months for the first e90s do. Ho-hum....what to do?


If this thread is any indication, maybe the e90 is best served in it's last year of production? So when all the bugs and enhancements have finally been worked out, the 2011 e90 might be DA BOMB  ?


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

solsurfr said:


> If this thread is any indication, maybe the e90 is best served in it's last year of production? So when all the bugs and enhancements have finally been worked out, the 2011 e90 might be DA BOMB  ?


That's what I'm thinking too :thumbup:


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

I hope the e90 makes me want to trade my e46. I remember when I owned 98 e36, then I seen the e46, I could not wait til I traded my e36 to an e46 because I liked it so much, I had to get one. 

Bottom line is the e46 will be a very hard car to beat and IMHO has to be the best overall design ever. Last year, I bought a new Z4 but traded it after 9 months (right before the rebates, got very lucky) back to an e46 convertible.

One thing I have to admit, I never receive compliments about the e46 convertible, but I was amazed at how many compliments I received about the Z4, my wife (nor my son) really didnt want me to trade it. Maybe Im old fashion, Im not a bangle basher, I just like what I like. The e46 is a great design, I just hope they improve on it, therefore making me want one.

But to answer you question, yes buy now, enjoy, you wont regret owning an e46, but thats my opinion!!!


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

*E36*

Sorry to dredge up a stale thread, but I was out and about yesterday and thought about this topic.

It was an absolutely gorgeous day in SoCal yesterday (temperatures in the mid 80's+). I was on the I-5 coming back from "The O.C." in the early afternoon, and I saw an E36 Convertible cruising on the freeway with the top down, with three content looking people inside. It was dark/navy blue metallic (I'm not sure what the color is called), with tan leather seats. While it was not in "showroom" condition, it was _very_ clean. Just a very nice, handsome looking car, I thought. I don't know what year it was, but it had to have been at least 5-6 years old, am I correct? I just remember thinking: If my car looks that good (styling wise, not withstanding the condition) in the year 2010, I will still be very happy with my '04 330cic.

--J.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

I bought my 330xi about 10 days ago. I didn't want to wait for the E90 since I like the look of the E46 sedan. This car also had everything I wanted and has been a car of my dreams for a while. I also plan on keeping it a long time so I like the fact that they have had time to get all the bugs out of the E46 platform before I bought one!


----------



## NC330 (Mar 12, 2004)

I owned a white '97 328 convertible 5-speed sport package with light gray leather up until last year. It was an awesome car and I never once thought it looked dated. Never had any problems with it and it seemed to perform better with age. The e46 convertible (i've got an imola red one on order) will age just as gracefully and well-kept models will be sought after for years to come.


----------



## 330Legend (Feb 9, 2004)

I love my 330i. It is a classic beauty, and the best driving car I have ever owned. I can't imagine feeling any regret about buying it. 
It's always an exciting time when a new bimmer debuts, but look at the gallery. These cars age better than most any other car make. And given the styling direction lately, I'll bet the E46 will be considered the most beautiful 3 series ever designed.


----------

